

PG's 2004 iPhone prediction - cloudwalking
http://kottke.org/10/07/2004-iphone-prediction

======
spokey
This is cute and maybe even prescient, but if you recall there were plenty of
Apple phone rumors swirling around in 2004.

E.g., a quick search found this (December) 2004 article from Forbes that
validates some of the rumors that were circulating:

<http://www.forbes.com/2004/12/16/cx_ah_1216aapl.html>

It quotes an Apple source as saying they're "definitely on schedule" to
release something in the "first half of 2005" and points out that in July of
2004 Apple announced iTunes support for Motorola phones.

